

How to securely store passwords and beat the hackers - stevehaunts
http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/developers/articles/week04jun15/how-to-securely-store-passwords-and-beat-the-hackers/

======
Zekio
Interesting article, I certainly learned something from it.

